# Are you still happy with...? PART 4: Your native flower



## SummerHime (Sep 29, 2020)

Since a lot of people have been living on their island for six months, I'm making a series of polls to see how many are still satisfied with their island! I will be covering things that cannot be changed unless you reset the game. Here is a short analysis of the results so far:



Spoiler: PART 1 - Airport color



Link to this poll
Blue seems to be the most popular airport color, with red being the least. An overwhelming majority of voters consider themselves satisfied with their airport color. Overall, people with yellow airports  are more likely to want to change their color than those who have another color. Let's hope Tom Nook eventually gives us other options, like pink, purple or brown!





Spoiler: PART 2 - River Mouths



Link to this poll
Few voters have south & west river mouths, but those people seem to be the most satisfied with their river placement. The most popular river mouth position seems to be south & east. Overall, people with double south river are more likely to want to change to another layout, but then, most people are satisfied with their river mouths and have learned to work around them.





Spoiler: PART 3 - Native Fruit



Link to this poll
Peaches seem to be the most popular native fruit, with oranges and cherries following closely behind. Apples are also fairly popular, while pears retain their reputation as one of the least appreciated fruit. As a matter of fact, nearly half of voters who have pear as their native fruit would rather change it, while those who have other fruits seem to be mostly happy with them.



*Next up is native flower*!

While native flowers do not make that much of a difference once you've collected all the other types, it's still a nice addition to the game. There are eight types of base flowers in the game: cosmos, hyacinth, lily, mum, pansy, rose, tulip, and windflower. At the beginning of the game, you can find your native flower on the cliffs of your island. Only your native and sister flowers can be found on mystery islands, so you will be seeing a lot of them if you like to travel! Back when the game first came out, you could sometimes end up on a mystery island with an hybrid version of your flowers, which could really help with breeding!

Let us know what flowers you got, and how you feel about them!

Curious about what your native flower could have been? Have a look at these charts from the Animal Crossing fandom wiki. Your native flower can be one of the three or four available flowers during your birth month, while your sister flower is determined by your starting month.

*Northern Hemisphere*





*Southern Hemisphere*





My birth month being november so I could have gotten either rose, pansy, cosmos or mum as my native flower. I got cosmos, which is a little disappointing since I don't really like them as much as the other flowers. Roses and mums are my favorite, and knowing I had a 50% chance of getting either one of those makes it worse  As for my sister flower, I'm very happy with hyacinths. It makes a nice break from seeing cosmos on mystery islands.

Back when the hybrid mystery islands were still available, I stumbled upon a rare cosmos island and stuffed my pockets with orange and pink cosmos. I felt like I had found a treasure! Then, I realised cosmoses are actually pretty easy to breed, which made me want roses as my native flower even more! Now that I have all available flowers, this story makes me smile.

What about you?​


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 29, 2020)

I had no idea it was based on your birth month/hemisphere! Omg!! Mind blown!!!

My native flowers are roses and my sister flowers are cosmos. I love roses and the fact they produce the most hybrids, so I wouldn’t change my native flower. But, I would’ve loved hyacinths or windflowers as my sister flower (but according to the chart that would be impossible )


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is Windflower which I’m not too bummed about but I would of preferred Hyacinths 
While my sister flower is Lilies and I hate lilies  however looking at the chart it would of been impossible for me to get a sister flower I liked


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn't know sister flowers were a thing so I have no clue what mine is! My foggy memory (and that chart) tells me it may have been tulips. I do love tulips so if I remember correctly then I definitely have no qualms with it.

I do know my native flowers are roses and it doesn't bother me but they are my second least favorite flower in the game. In a perfect world I would have had pansies or windflowers. Even though I don't much care for my roses I still have some of them around my top layer, mainly for nostalgic reasons.​


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is the cosmos. I do like them a lot, perhaps because they always seem easy to breed to me, so I had a bunch of hybrid flowers and different colours cheering up my town in no time. Cosmos also comes in quite a good range of colors: white, red, yellow, pink, orange, black.

My sister flower is the windflower. I don't like them as much, their design and muted colors don't really speak to me. And it was hard figuring out which flowers breed with which because the starting colors aren't red, white and yellow but red, white and orange. So the 'usual' quick way of breeding red+yellow for orange flowers and red+white for pink flowers doesn't work for windflowers, and it took me an online guide to find out how to breed better. The most interesting color windflower is the purple one, it's one of the brightest purples in the game but sadly, really hard to breed.

If I could've chosen, I'd have picked tulips as my sister flower, because they are much easier to quickly breed into colorful arrangements than windflowers. Then again, this was my island a few weeks into the game:





Needless to say I succeeded in breeding a lot of colors very easily, so it wasn't a big deal that the sister flower was windflowers.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 29, 2020)

I honestly don't remember what my native flower is (mums maybe?) but my sister flower is roses which I'm pretty happy with. I wasn't actually aware native flowers were an actual thing until a few days into the game so it never really bothered me all that much. i've managed to breed pretty much all the flowers I want, so there's no real significance for me


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 29, 2020)

My native is windflowers and my sister flower is hyacinth. I am happy with them. They wouldn't have been the ones I would choose, but I have every flower in abundance at this point I feel it doesn't matter.


----------



## Livia (Sep 29, 2020)

My native is windflowers and my sister flower is tulips. I also found a mystery island with pink, black, and orange tulips once and I filled my pockets with them. Before I had online and before Leif was added to the game, I was upset that I couldn’t find roses. Now though I have all the flowers so I don’t care what my native flower is.


----------



## cocoacat (Sep 29, 2020)

At this point it really doesn't matter since flowers are easy to buy from Nook's and Leif.  I do wish I hadn't let the flowers get out of control, though.  I barely have any empty grass.


----------



## Le Ham (Sep 29, 2020)

I got roses as my native flower and tulips as my sister. I can't imagine a lot of people would dislike having roses as their native, and I certainly don't mind. Having tulips as my sister made it easier to get purple tulips back when there were hybrid mystery islands, but I think if I had to pick, I'd make either hyacinths, cosmos or pansies my sister flower. Ultimately it doesn't matter anyway, but I do hardly anything with tulips these days and I'd like to be able to carry some other flower 24/7.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure which was which at this point, but the native flower and sister flower were the pansy and windflower. At this point I don't think it matters too much since, whether through my own efforts or through purchasing some from other users (particularly blue roses, purple mums, and green mums), I've managed to acquire basically every type of hybrid flower over the past few months. The only flowers I haven't yet acquired in New Horizons are the gold roses and lily of the valley/Jacob's Ladder.

Neither are my favorite of the in-game flowers, those being roses and hyacinths, but neither are least favorites either. I like both pansies and windflowers well enough. For all the reasons stated, then, I think I'll vote for "I like my native and sister flowers and wouldn't change them."


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

I had lilies as my native flower, then tulips for my sister flower. I was never a fan of lilies and cosmos. But since I have all types of flowers on my island, I don't really mind anymore.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 29, 2020)

Personally i don't give a frik because they're so easy to change but early on in the game i didn't like either of them (pansies as native and tulips as sister).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Okay, this is where I am most dissatisfied with my selections on both of my islands. While I really like the hyacinths of Arctin and wouldn’t change em, pansies are my sister flower. Those are my second least favorite flower, so that was disappointing...

...Speaking of least favorite flower, I got those (cosmos) as my native for Evwirt, with pansies as my sister flower. Just my luck. At least I can remove all of them from my island (which I did REALLY early on).


----------



## Hanami (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn’t know your native flower was based on your birth month and hemisphere 

My native flower is tulips and I believe my sister flower is hyacinths. I’m happy with them, probably would’ve been fine with any type.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 29, 2020)

My island's native flower is the windflower. I love it! The big flouncy petals are very attractive. They look like the type of flower a fairy would look for when she needs a place to rest for a little while.

Tulips are my sister flowers. Very cute, and a complete contrast to the windflowers, I feel.


----------



## Snek (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is the tulip. My sister flower is the tulip. Tulips are fine as a native flower but I would prefer to change my sister flower to roses. It would've helped me get blue roses without trading.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 29, 2020)

I got roses as my native flower and I quite like them! c: I think I'd maybe change my sister flower though, since I don't really like windflowers >< I'd prefer hyacinths, since I use those a lot on my island.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 29, 2020)

These have been a lot of fun!  

Mums are my native flower, which I initially _thought _I liked as they were new and added to the deserted island vibe. They have since developed into my least favorite next to cosmos. Tulips are my sister flower and I still love them.

I'll remove all the mums and just pretend windflowers or hyacinths are my native flower.  Would like to do something that celebrates this (e.g.: central garden of native flowers only).


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 29, 2020)

Mums are my native flower, so I was pretty happy to get a new flower as my native. I will say I would like to get hyacniths as my sister flower though!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 29, 2020)

My native are roses and my second native are pansies. I dislike both This might be the only thing I’m not happy with! But like my answer to fruit trees (although I do like my cherries), I don’t actually use my native much so it’s fine! I think I mainly have an issue with the way roses look in this game. Something about it doesn’t seem as refined as the other flowers, which is why I don’t like it that much. Roses were actually among my favourites in New Leaf.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 29, 2020)

That's really interesting! I've never seen this chart before.

I was super happy to get windflowers as my native flower. They're very pretty and new to the AC series. Hyacinths as my secondary was great. It was also nice because the two friends I played with the most had different native and secondary flowers to me, so I was able to trade with them and expand my island's biodiversity quicker. And like you said, once you have all the types of flowers, it doesn't really matter much what the starting two are, so I don't think I'd want to change either of mine. I put loads of windflowers around my resident services building to highlight that they're natives too.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower are lilies and my sister flower are tulips! I wish I had hyacinths as my native flower esp when hybrid NMT islands were a thing still (rip) since lilies are pretty easy to breed and I wanted pink/purple/blue hybrids the most. I don’t use lilies that much on my island but I don’t hate them. I like my tulips and I wouldn’t change those  I’m just glad I didn’t get pansies for either bc they’re my least favorite


----------



## Asarena (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flowers are windflowers, and I believe my sister flowers are tulips. I wouldn't change them. I really like windflowers, and tulips are nice too. Also, I was able to get all of the other flower types fairly quickly by buying seeds from other islands early on, so I never really felt like I was missing out on the other flowers or anything.


----------



## Fraggle (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is roses which I love. Pansies are my sister flower and I would have preferred hyacinths or cosmos.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 29, 2020)

My native is cosmos and I really like how the white and yellows can brighten an area. The black are nice to mix in because they have a reddish tinge to them. 

My sister flowers are windflowers. Not a big fan of them. I don't really use them in a lot of my mixes.


----------



## moonlights (Sep 29, 2020)

my native flower is pansies and i'm happy with it, but i would change my sister flowers to hyacinths or mums from tulips.
i actually had no idea this was how it was determined!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 29, 2020)

My native is mums, which I hate lol
my sister flowers are roses, which I'm a bit indifferent about, but I do like their hybrids so


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 29, 2020)

I should have known flowers were somehow linked to a choice that we made in the beginning like all things animal crossing. My native flowers are cosmos, which isn’t too bad in my opinion. Not my favorite, but also not my least favorite so it’s fine by me. My sister flowers however are pansies. That’s probably my least favorite flower in the game. They just don’t look that good to me, aside from the purple pansies. I would have much rather prefer tulips or hyacinths. But regardless as others have mentioned once you have all the flower breeds it doesn’t really matter much which ones you started out with.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Windflowers are my native and hyacinths my sister, and both are my faves of all the in-game flowers, so that worked out well. Like everything else, it doesn't matter though because I have every flower now


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is cosmos and my sister flower is tulips. I don't mind them, and at this point since you can buy whatever flowers you want from Leif, I wouldn't be super concerned about changing them. (throwback to when we were all panicked about limited flower options in April)


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 29, 2020)

Actually yeah, I like my native and sister flowers. I chose to be SH, so my birth month is March, so I got lilies and my sister flower is mums. Those two flowers are scattered all over my island.

I'm glad I got to discover hybrid island because I found a special purple and pink mums. It basically made it really easy for me to get the green mums.


----------



## deana (Sep 29, 2020)

Today I learned! My native flower is roses and my sister flower is tulips. I am not the biggest fan of roses but they aren't the worst. I would have preferred tulips, lily, or hyacinth as my native flower but I'm an October baby so I guess those were never an option to me!


----------



## rezberri (Sep 29, 2020)

my native flower for my current island is mums and theyre quite pretty, 10/10 i wouldnt change them. my secondary flower (& fruit) surprised me bc it's roses, which happened to be my native flower on my very first island. i hate roses in this game tho, so that's the only reason i like them lol (their colors r just so weird, same with tulips. the pink in this game's a bit scuffed)


----------



## Flygon (Sep 29, 2020)

It doesn't matter much to me now that I have some of every kind of flower. I do really like windflowers, my native flower. Pansies are my sister flower, and I would have been happier with ANYTHING else. I like all of the flower types, but pansies are my least favorite. I don't like that they're two colors, makes it difficult to match with other flowers well imo.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

To be honest, I’m not even sure what my native and sister flowers are.  I know there‘s an easy way to check, but I just haven’t bothered.  I wouldn’t change them though regardless of what they are.  It‘s kind of the same with the native fruit for me in the sense that it doesn’t matter because I can acquire all the other ones anyway.


----------



## Sander (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is pansies, other options were mums & windflowers (January birthday). Would've prefered the mums, but they turned out to be my sister flower.

Ideally; native flowers would be mums, sister flowers would be hyacinths or cosmos.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2020)

my native flower is tulips and my sister flower is pansies. very pleased with the sister flower cause pansies are one of my (actual) favorite flowers, but I find tulips to be underwhelming so I would've liked to get something else. I'm kinda bummed I didn't get lilies lol (June, North).


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn't know that native flower was determined by birth month, thats so cool! I just assumed native and sister flowers were random.  My native flower is wind flower and my sister flower is hyacinths.  I really love both and wouldn't change anything


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 29, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> I had no idea it was based on your birth month/hemisphere! Omg!! Mind blown!!!





Hanami said:


> I didn’t know your native flower was based on your birth month and hemisphere


I was quite surprised myself! I once saw someone post that they had tried _hundreds_ of times to get Lilies as their native flowers, but no matter how often they resetted, they never got it. Nobody understood why at that time. Since they always entered the same birth month, it makes sense now!



Tinkeringbell said:


> If I could've chosen, I'd have picked tulips as my sister flower, because they are much easier to quickly breed into colorful arrangements than windflowers. Then again, this was my island a few weeks into the game:
> View attachment 323302View attachment 323303
> Needless to say I succeeded in breeding a lot of colors very easily, so it wasn't a big deal that the sister flower was windflowers.


Wow, so beautiful! This brings back memories! Have you kept all the flowers you bred?



cocoacat said:


> At this point it really doesn't matter since flowers are easy to buy from Nook's and Leif.  I do wish I hadn't let the flowers get out of control, though.  I barely have any empty grass.


Yeah, this happens  I usually put them on the beach, because otherwise they can spread across your whole town!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay, this is where I am most dissatisfied with my selections on both of my islands. While I really like the hyacinths of Arctin and wouldn’t change em, pansies are my sister flower. Those are my second least favorite flower, so that was disappointing...
> 
> ...Speaking of least favorite flower, I got those (cosmos) as my native for Evwirt, with pansies as my sister flower. Just my luck. At least I can remove all of them from my island (which I did REALLY early on).


That's some real bad luck! It's a good thing they don't grow back once you remove them.

Also, I've got to tell you that I find your island names really awesome 




Mairmalade said:


> These have been a lot of fun!
> 
> Mums are my native flower, which I initially _thought _I liked as they were new and added to the deserted island vibe. They have since developed into my least favorite next to cosmos. Tulips are my sister flower and I still love them.
> 
> I'll remove all the mums and just pretend windflowers or hyacinths are my native flower.  Would like to do something that celebrates this (e.g.: central garden of native flowers only).


That's a good plan! I hereby decide that cosmos isn't my native flower anymore. It never was, I've never even _seen_ them on my island :3



Miss Misty said:


> My native flower is cosmos and my sister flower is tulips. I don't mind them, and at this point since you can buy whatever flowers you want from Leif, I wouldn't be super concerned about changing them. (throwback to when we were all panicked about limited flower options in April)


I remember that! I used to store hundred of flower seeds on my other characters, then when the bushes came out, I had to make some room in my storage!



Pyoopi said:


> Actually yeah, I like my native and sister flowers. I chose to be SH, so my birth month is March, so I got lilies and my sister flower is mums. Those two flowers are scattered all over my island.
> 
> I'm glad I got to discover hybrid island because I found a special purple and pink mums. It basically made it really easy for me to get the green mums.


I loved the hybrid island, I was sad that they removed them! People with roses had a real advantage though, because breeding blue roses takes a while without those special hybrids.


----------



## xTurnip (Sep 29, 2020)

Mums are my native flower, and I'm pretty happy with it. I like having the new flower type as my native. 

I don't remember what my sister flower is. :c


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

I love my native flower (hyacinths) and not fond of the sister flower (pansies), but compared to the others it's ok, plus the purple pansies look nice in this game.


----------



## xTech (Sep 29, 2020)

Roses are my native flower, and for the most part i'm pretty happy with them, since aesthetic wise the white rose is my favourite non-hybrid flower. If I could've chosen one or re rolled for it, I definitely would've chosen to go for hyacinths since I like the muted red and yellow colours a lot more, but i'd still have to say that roses come in at a close second. My sister flower is the pansy, and while it's not too bad (since I like the blue and purple pansies), I really don't like the red and yellow variants very much, so I purged most of the coloured pansies from my island pretty quickly.  Although to be fair, it's not like native or sister flowers really matter too much to me anymore, since I don't have any wild patches of flowers, and I prefer to have a mix of different flowers around my island anyway.


----------



## zumhaus (Sep 29, 2020)

My debut island rolled cosmos as main, tulips as secondary! They definitely grew (hah) on me once I realised how perfectly they complimented my island's name/theme! 
Also, considering the alternate (lilies or mums), I'm super happy to have cosmos.
I'm neutral on tulips, but since March starters also had a chance for pansies, I sort of wish that had been my sister flower, since pansies are my favourite AC flower.
Really, I only see the tulips on the rare chance I go island-hopping and it's not that big of a deal. Especially after the April update removed hybrid islands and made every flower available with Leif.

My secondary island was purposely set to a March birthday, even though it wasn't priority because of how easily replaceable flowers are. I wound up lucky, though: pansies as a main! (windflowers as secondary)

(At least I avoided hyacinths. They're my least favourite. I don't know, they're just _ehhh_ to me and I personally can't see myself using them)


----------



## Fye (Sep 29, 2020)

I have all the flowers not so it doesn't make a difference anymore, but I was hoping for mums as my main or sister flower. Sadly it wasn't possible since my birthday is in February and I started the game in March, but my main flower ended up being windflowers (the other new flower introduced in new horizons afaik) which I'm really happy with! The don't seem to be that popular and it might be because of the colors (why is one of the starters orange??? red would have looked so much better) but I like that they have a darker shade in the center and the petals are big enough to fill the area that they are planted in really well. My sister flower is tulips which I'm not particularly fond of but since lilies and mums weren't options anyway I don't mind it much.


----------



## Mairen (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is lily and I wouldn't have accepted any other flower, no matter that native flowers dont have any influence on anything. Lilies are my favorite flower so I knew specifically that I needed that as my native type. 

My sister flower is cosmos, but if I could have a choice, I'd of chosen hyacinths because I think those are super pretty in this game


----------



## PumpkabooPie (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower was the windflower and my sisterly was pansies (or hyacinths?, been too long) I don't mind these flowers but if it was impossible to trade with other people for whatever reason and Leif wasn't around I would have preferred cosmos and mums since I like the shape and hybrid colors of those flowers more C:

Also, I never knew how native and sisterly flowers were determined! I felt that mums, lillies and roses were difficult for me to find when I began the game and was trading people but now knowing that they are assigned to what practically was the birth month of people makes more sense since people started mostly in March/April therefor those assigned flowers were more common.


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 29, 2020)

I wish I had gone for hyacinths since I like them the most and actually like mums the least besides the green ones. My sister flower is tulips and they're okay. At this point it doesn't matter since my island has been taken over by blue roses anyway.


----------



## allainah (Sep 29, 2020)

my native flower is hyacinths! imo the cutest flower in game so im vry happy with that. sister is wildflowers, i'd prefer mums or roses tho


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

I think I’m happy with my native and sister flowers (not sure what my sister flower is though). Roses are my flowers which works well since a large part of my island so far has based on a medieval theme. I plan on using non-European flowers as well (I have to look up where each flower is from of course), but when decorating, I try my best to pick flowers that fit theme (or sub-theme) and region if applicable. Personally, my favorites are the hyacinths .


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flower is hyacinths!! It blew my mind the first time I saw them. I did not know they were in NH. They're just so PRETTY! I'm really glad they are my native flower!

My sister flower is lilies, honestly I don't care much for lilies, IDK why. But it was nice being able to get the hybrid lilies back when the mystery hybrid island existed. I emptied my pockets and grabbed a bunch of pink, orange, and black lilies. Was super nice. I wouldn't want to change it though.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 29, 2020)

My native flowers are mums, and my sister flowers are hyacinths. They're fine, but not my favorite. I'd definitely prefer changing them to something else, probably something along the lines of cosmos and pansies or windflowers. Though fortunately it doesn't matter too much since I have got all the flowers in the game.


----------



## misstayleigh (Sep 30, 2020)

My birthday is in December, so I could have gotten wildflowers (which I'm not huge on), mums (which I really like), and roses (which I also like, though they do feel more refined than wild on a new island haha). I recently reset a few days ago so I could've gotten lilies, mums, or cosmos as my sister flower. I got cosmos which I absolutely adore, so I'm very happy! I like both roses and cosmos and am happy with them  I wish hyacinths had been an option for me, but alas, not in my birthday or start timeframe!


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Sep 30, 2020)

My native is tulips; sister is roses.  The tulips are meh, but between Nook's, Leif, and gifts from my son's character I got all the basic flowers quickly.  My favorite of all the flowers is probably purple hyacinths.

Funny story:  my son had mums, but told me he couldn’t find chrysanthemums.    Had to tell him they were the same.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 30, 2020)

My native flower is mums. I have no issues with it. It's the same with fruits. You can always plant a different kind in your island.


----------



## eko (Sep 30, 2020)

my native flower is lilies and my sister flower is mums, i dislike them both tbh :/
would have preferred roses, tulips, cosmos or hyacinths,,,,,,,,,,,, basically i got my 2 most disliked flowers rip


----------



## Manah (Sep 30, 2020)

Mums are good. I wouldn't really pick any of the others over them.

Sister flowers don't really matter since they're only on miles islands, but I don't like tulips that much.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 30, 2020)

I love my native flowers, which are tulips! They’re big chonky flowers, but I don’t mind so much because the different hues are very vibrant . However, I personally hate my sister flowers. I got lilies and they’re much too tropical for my autumn theme.

If I were to have, say, an ideal combo, it would be tulips and roses. The hybrid roses that I like balance the vibrant tulips, so it’s really nice!


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

hyacinths are my native flower! they’re not my favourite but they’re still super pretty and i’m happy that i had one of the new flowers. that being said, i would’ve loved to have tulips or cosmos, instead; those are my favourites and they’re so gorgeous to look at but,, my island’s overrun with them now, anyways, so it all worked out 

bUt tulips _are_ my sister flower so i mean,, that’s close enough aha


----------



## Seelie (Sep 30, 2020)

Pansies are my native flower and tbh they're also my least favorite flower.  As of now, there isn't a single pansy on the island, other than one (1) plucked one that decorates a picnic blanket.  I wasn't too fussed about that when I picked my island, though; they're so easy to swap out and I mind less when I trample them on mystery islands, at least? 

My sister flowers are mums and I do love those!  I definitely dug up a lot from mystery islands and brought them home to plant.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 30, 2020)

I personally don't think native anything matters much at all in this game. Native fruit only mattered to me in New Leaf because it was impossible to plant a non-native perfect fruit. In New Horizons, you can plant any fruit/flower so what you start with really only matters in the beginning. Honestly, I kinda even forget native fruit/flowers are a thing hehe. Just my own opinion of course.


----------



## Loreley (Sep 30, 2020)

I've got pansies as my native flower and I love them! In my New Leaf town I had pansies all over my town and they're the flowers I'm using the most on my island too, I believe.

My sister flowers are hyacinths and I considered changing them to either tulips (I use them more than hyacinths) or windflowers (had a hard time breeding those) but since I already have all the colours that I need, I don't really need to change anything.


----------



## Pikabun (Sep 30, 2020)

I am happy with my peach and roses as a native flowers and fruits!


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Sep 30, 2020)

Roses are both my native flowers and my favourite flowers in the game (especially the black, red and orange ones). My sister flowers are tulips, and I like those as well.

Very happy with them, since I have the feeling breeding these two types goes a lot faster, though that can be my imagination


----------



## Maenarak (Sep 30, 2020)

I like tulips and cosmos more than my native flower. Lucky we have a chance to grow all kind of flowers.


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 30, 2020)

xTech said:


> Roses are my native flower, and for the most part i'm pretty happy with them, since aesthetic wise the white rose is my favourite non-hybrid flower. If I could've chosen one or re rolled for it, I definitely would've chosen to go for hyacinths since I like the muted red and yellow colours a lot more, but i'd still have to say that roses come in at a close second. My sister flower is the pansy, and while it's not too bad (since I like the blue and purple pansies), I really don't like the red and yellow variants very much, so I purged most of the coloured pansies from my island pretty quickly.  Although to be fair, it's not like native or sister flowers really matter too much to me anymore, since I don't have any wild patches of flowers, and I prefer to have a mix of different flowers around my island anyway.


It's true that some flowers look much better in their hybrid version. Pansies are a good example, the hybrid colors look gorgeous!



zumhaus said:


> My debut island rolled cosmos as main, tulips as secondary! They definitely grew (hah) on me once I realised how perfectly they complimented my island's name/theme!


Nice one  It's awesome that you got a flower that fits with your island. May I ask what the theme is?



Mairen said:


> My native flower is lily and I wouldn't have accepted any other flower, no matter that native flowers dont have any influence on anything. Lilies are my favorite flower so I knew specifically that I needed that as my native type.
> 
> My sister flower is cosmos, but if I could have a choice, I'd of chosen hyacinths because I think those are super pretty in this game


I love your way of thinking! I'm also like this when I reset for something, even for little things that don't have a huge impact. I'm glad you got what you wanted!



PumpkabooPie said:


> Also, I never knew how native and sisterly flowers were determined! I felt that mums, lillies and roses were difficult for me to find when I began the game and was trading people but now knowing that they are assigned to what practically was the birth month of people makes more sense since people started mostly in March/April therefor those assigned flowers were more common.


Very true! On the northern hemisphere at least, we all had one of out only four possible sister flowers. By the time Leif came around, I don't think I even had all the flowers.



Dunquixote said:


> I think I’m happy with my native and sister flowers (not sure what my sister flower is though). Roses are my flowers which works well since a large part of my island so far has based on a medieval theme. I plan on using non-European flowers as well (I have to look up where each flower is from of course), but when decorating, I try my best to pick flowers that fit theme (or sub-theme) and region if applicable. Personally, my favorites are the hyacinths .


I love the idea of looking up their origins! I also think medieval islands look amazing, good luck with yours 



GnarlyGarden said:


> Funny story:  my son had mums, but told me he couldn’t find chrysanthemums.    Had to tell him they were the same.


Aww that is adorable! I love that you are playing this game with your son! Is he still playing?



Seelie said:


> Pansies are my native flower and tbh they're also my least favorite flower.  As of now, there isn't a single pansy on the island, other than one (1) plucked one that decorates a picnic blanket.  I wasn't too fussed about that when I picked my island, though; they're so easy to swap out and I mind less when I trample them on mystery islands, at least?
> 
> My sister flowers are mums and I do love those!  I definitely dug up a lot from mystery islands and brought them home to plant.


I've done my share of trampling and digging up flowers from mystery island! I take pity on the poor villager who is just standing there, trying to enjoy camping while I'm literally digging up trees


----------



## SirOctopie (Sep 30, 2020)

I lucked out and got two of the new flowers: windflowers as my native and hyacinths as my sister. I like the hyacinths, but would switch for tulips as my native flower, especially with my island being based on canal cities like Amsterdam.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Sep 30, 2020)

SummerHime said:


> Aww that is adorable! I love that you are playing this game with your son! Is he still playing?



He kind of burned out for a while, but got interested when I told him about the villager portraits, which neither of us knew about until I found this forum about a week ago.  He'll keep playing off and on I suspect.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 30, 2020)

My native flower is hyacinths which I'm quite happy about, they are definitely one of my favorite flowers in the game. I think my sister flower is pansy


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 30, 2020)

My native flower is the rose, and sister is the pansy. Neither are my favorites, although I do like the pansy hybrids.

I particularly like cosmos and windflowers. I think it’s because they’re the most natural-looking. As in the type of thing you would see growing along the side of the road or along your back fence or something.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 30, 2020)

I have cosmos as my native and hyacinths as my sister flower, and I'm happy with them! Like you said, once you collect the other flowers there isn't much of an impact. I was happy to get hybrid hyacinth islands when they still existed (rip)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 1, 2020)

I have roses+mums, but I forget which was native and which was sister

either way, I'm satisifed


----------



## Coolio15 (Oct 1, 2020)

Native flower: Lily, really satisfied with this one since the black lilies are one of my favorite flowers in the game. Even the default colored ones still blend in super well with my island's theming and manage to look super pretty. Definitely prefer them over cosmos as my other option, though I would've gladly taken mums if I had gotten them instead.
Sister flower: Pansy, even though I do have a soft spot for the blue pansy and am working on breeding them in mass, I find the pansies to be the least attractive flower in the game in my opinion. Especially when I had hyancinths and windflowers as my other options for April, it does make me a bit sad that I got pansies of all things. Doesn't really matter anymore, since I've been able to acquire most of the hybrids for both windflowers and hyacinths since starting the game, but I feel like convenience would be a lot better for me since I use those flowers more often around my island than pansies.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 1, 2020)

My native flower is mum. I did not like it before, but now I love it. My sister flower is hyacinth, which is nice.

Overall, I'm happy with both native and sister flowers.


----------



## Kattea (Oct 3, 2020)

I have hyacinths as my native flower, and I think tulips as my sister flower. I wouldn't mind swapping the tulips out for mums.


----------



## meo (Oct 3, 2020)

Main town was lily. Second town was rose.

I prefer mums, hyacinths, or windflowers but it wasn't a huge deal to me.


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 4, 2020)

I didn't know flowers were determined by birth and start month, that's cool. My starting flower was roses and my sister flower is tulips, which I don't mind. I was least concerned with flowers when I was resetting because other things were more important to me. If I were to choose, I'd want hyacinths for my native flower and either windflowers or cosmos for my sister flower. I can get these from friends though, so it's not too much of a problem.

Although I must say, for Halloween, the black roses are very fun to decorate with.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 4, 2020)

My native flower is roses and my sister flower is windflowers. Roses are actually my least favorite flower. I like the windflowers a lot though. 

If I could choose though, I'd make my native flower and sister flower mums and hyacinths. Those are both my favorite, so I'd be happy with either in either position.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2020)

I used to be happy with pansies until I saw how pretty mums and hyacinths were. Now I'm sick of seeing the overgrown pansies in my island LOL. My sister flowers are the lilies, I think they go really well with mums so I'm not complaining about it. ^^ The only thing positive about having pansies is that I can use the tagline "pansies & peaches" for my native flower & fruit respectively. It sounds really cute.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Oct 4, 2020)

My native flowers are pansies and the sister flowers are windflowers. Pretty happy with them but neither are my favourite, which would be hyacinths


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 4, 2020)

My native flower is Lily which I'm so happy about because it's one of my favourite flowers in the game! 
I have no idea what my sister flower is, but I feel like its roses.


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 4, 2020)

My native flower is windflowers, and I like them a lot, though I only decorate with blue at the moment! My sister flower is pansies, and I only really like the blue and purple ones but they're okay! I don't mind them.


----------



## Lake (Oct 21, 2020)

I have roses and have no clue what the sister flower is!  Now I'm going to have to find out!  I love the roses.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Oct 21, 2020)

Tulips are my native flower and pansies are my sister.

I don't mind pansies much, but I wish my native was roses


----------



## Maerle (Oct 22, 2020)

So cool to finally read how the native flowers are determined! My birthday is in August and my native flower are te mums, my sister flower is the windflower. I like them both! I love the hyacinth the best, but I had a hard time trying to remember what my native and sister flowers were again, so definitely not worth resetting for!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 17, 2021)

Roses are my native flower, which is fine, but I would have loved hyacinths! Windflowers are my sister flower and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2021)

Roses are my native flower and I really love them. I wouldn’t mind having Hyacinths or Mums either.

I have Pansies as my sister flower and I have a love/hate relationship with them. I would have much more preferred Hyacinths but at the same time I would have preferred Pansies over Windflowers (they were the three potential sister flower options in February for Northern Hemisphere). I also have hopes that the unique pansy colors from Pocket Camp such as the blue/yellow ones are going to return along with more fancy colors being added.

In all honesty though, I wish I could have Cosmos as my sister flower since they are my favorites of the basic trio colors and they have the best flower crown and wreath designs imo.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

My native is the windflower. They’re very cute imo. I especially love the red ones.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Mar 17, 2021)

My birthday is in March, and I got the game at launch, so both my native and sister flowers came from the March pool. I got hyacinths as my native, which I absolutely love. I was actually super excited to see them on my cliffs. But I'm less thrilled with my sister flower. I would have rather had windflowers, but it's not the end of the world. You can still easily get all of the different flowers. I'm also bitter that they removed the hybrid flower islands.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2021)

I can't even remember what my native flower is. It's been so long and I pretty much uprooted all the ones that grew in the wild.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 17, 2021)

Lillies are my native flower. I am "ok" with them simply because I am making a swampy looking island right now and they kind of fit that.

I tend to like the hyacinths, cosmos, and windflowers. 
I only like mums for the off white color of their flower which is handy in arrangements.. and their yellow ones look like dandelions and I like dandelions. Green ones could be helpful in making a woodsy area feel more full since the trees often require so much room, and you can walk through flowers unlike shrubs.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 17, 2021)

My native flower is the cosmos and my sister flower is the windflower, they're both flowers that I like (especially the orange colour in both of them) and I prefer them over the pansies but they aren't my favourite, out of all the flowers I probably like roses best but that's the only one I couldn't have as either my starter or sister flower due to my birth month and start month. 

I voted for not changing them, despite there been a few I like better, mainly because the other types of flowers can be quite easily obtained through Nooks or Leif so I have all the others now anyway and most often forget which ones I started with.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m ok with tulips.  That is my main flower , at least I think. I use black tulips a lot. Probably the flower I use the most . Not much the other colors variations though. My sister flower is windflowers. I used the orange variation here and there, but I don’t really like the other colors either. 

I don’t think flowers is too important though so I would have been fine with any flower. I only like select colors out of each kind.

For tulips (only like black), pansies ( only like red), windflower ( only like orange), hyacinth ( only like purple and sometimes blue), roses ( only like black), cosmos ( don’t like any), lilies ( I think I used some yellow ones in my island), mums ( I like white the most , then green ).


----------



## Nodokana (Mar 17, 2021)

My first island has roses as the native flower and tulips as the sister flower. My second island has mums as the native and hyacinths as the sister flower. I would say I'm content with my native and sister flower selection.


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 17, 2021)

I got roses for my native flower which I wanted. I kind of wanted lilies for sister flower (in memory of someone), but got tulips. I started in June and was born in June so not much choice there. Overall, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 19, 2021)

Yep my native flower is roses. Been pretty happy with it since release as that’s one of the flowers I used the most in previous animal crossing games.


----------



## udinafrog (Mar 19, 2021)

I got windflowers. As I wanted to keep a natural look, I thought they worked pretty well. Now I have most of them in the higher grounds.


----------



## maria110 (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't even remember what the native flower is on my main island.  I've changed the flowers so much, who knows.   On my other island, I have pansies, which I love.  I only have the pansies on the wilder upper levels of the island for the most part, however.


----------



## heaven. (Mar 20, 2021)

my native flower is cosmos, and my sister flower is tulips. while i like both types of flowers & think they're very cute its never had any impact on my gameplay or how i decorate my island so i don't think i'd care no matter what my native/sister flowers were.


----------



## rainadash (Mar 20, 2021)

My native flower is mums. At first I didn't like them , but now I really like them next to hyacinths , which I wish were my sister flower. My sister flower is windflowers.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Mar 20, 2021)

I didn't know how you got your starting flowers!  That's so neat!  I got mums and roses.  I have no mums on my island now, my favourite flower is the windflower


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

my native flower is hyacinth and while they’re not my favourite, i don’t mind them at all and think they’re pretty! there’s definitely flowers that i like more but i don’t think that i’d change my native flower as honestly, it’s not really important to me aha. 

my sister flower is tulip which i’m super happy about as it’s my favourite flower in-game + one of my favourites irl! i wouldn’t change this, either.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 21, 2021)

I got cosmos as my native flower which is not bad since I like them, however I wish I could change at least my sister flower. I'm not such a huge fan of lilies- Would have liked it more if I got roses or windflowers instead.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 11, 2021)

Roses are my native flower and it's fine, I suppose. Could have been worse. Cosmos, ugh. My sister flower is windflowers and they are so lovely, especially the purple ones. Would have prefered them or hyacinths but again, anything but cosmos would have been fine.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Apr 11, 2021)

As my favorite flowers in this game are roses, mums and hyacinths and I have none of them (windflowers, tulips and pansies, which I like fortunately (the one)) I'm not a big fan of my native flowers infortunately... windflowers are the worst in my opinion.


----------

